# West Fargo man fires at burgler.



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

To bad he missed.

Intruder flees West Fargo home after resident fires handgun 
There was another burglary attempt in West Fargo, this time taking on a little more dangerous slant, with the homeowner firing a handgun at the intruder. 
By: Karen Huber, West Fargo Pioneer

RELATED CONTENT 
Homeowner fires handgun at intruder in West Fargo burglary attempt 
There was another burglary attempt in West Fargo, this time taking on a little more dangerous slant, with the homeowner firing a handgun at the intruder.

West Fargo Police responded to a call of a burglary in progress at approximately 1:30 a.m., August 18, from the Jason Fonder residence at 1139 38 ½ Ave. W. Fonder, his wife, and two-year-old daughter were home at the time.

When officers arrived, Fonder reported that he had encountered a male subject inside his home and feeling his family was in imminent danger yelled for his wife to call 911, retrieved his handgun and fired a shot in the direction of the intruder.

The suspect fled and has not yet been found. Local medical facilities were immediately notified and asked to be aware of anyone coming in suffering from a gunshot wound.

The suspect is believed to have entered through an unlocked door and nothing was taken in the incident.

The individual was described as being around 5'10" to 6 feet tall, in his late teens to early 20s, wearing a dark hooded sweatshirt and some sort of cap underneath the hood.

It's unknown if this incident is related to the recent string of burglary attempts occurring in West Fargo. West Fargo Assistant Police Chief Mike Reitan said it's similar in that the individual came in through an unlocked door, but it occurred in a different area, Eagle Run, while the others basically were reported in Charleswood and Tintes Addition.

Reitan emphasized that this recent incident was a burglary attempt and not a home invasion as some accounts have alluded to.

He said a home invasion is a crime against the person, involving an assailant coming into the house and targeting the people that are there either by overpowering them or taking them hostage and demanding property that may be at the location; while a burglary is a crime against property, which was the case in this latest attempt. "This shooting was not a home invasion, it was a burglary, just like any of the others, the only difference in this case was the homeowner confronted the suspect with a weapon and the homeowner shot at the suspect."

Evidence of the shooting was apparent by the entry area of the home, where the single bullet fired by Fonder had traveled through the wall and struck the ground near the front sidewalk. Reitan said there was no evidence indicating that the intruder was injured and at this time nobody has reported an injury to any medical staff.

He added that under the North Dakota use of force law, a homeowner has the right to protect himself and his family when they feel threatened.

Reitan reiterated that residents are encouraged to lock their doors and report anything suspicious. Anyone with any tips or information they might have about a suspect matching the description, or being in the area of the 1100 block of 38 ½ Ave. W. within the past couple of days is asked to call the West Fargo Police Department at 701-433-5500.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"Too bad he missed."

AMEN TO THAT!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm all for people shooting at burglars...

...unless you are unable to hit the broad side of a barn.

What are the odds that the intruder would have froze dead in his tracks if the guy would have said,

"FREEZE! Or I will be forced to shoot!"

...and then subdued him while he waited for the cops to arrive?

I won't blame anyone for pulling a gun on someone violating the sanctity of their home, but you have to think that if this guy would have kept his composure there'd be on less d-bag roaming the streets.

Bottom line...the f**ker better be dead if you fire. Otherwise you're doing no one a favor, especially yourself.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Matt in this case, maybe he is better off missing!!!! No dead body, no charges no hassle with police. And one scared assed thief who I bet will not ever enter another house again.

I was driving yesterday when he called into the Mike McFeely show late in the day. Kind of made Mike almost pee himself when he suddenly had to talk directly to the person he had been berating. Chicken livered liberal at his finest!!!!!!


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

if he was high on meth he probably wont think twice to do it again :roll: 
shoot him then fire another shot in the ceiling as a warning shot :lol:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Ron Gilmore said:


> I was driving yesterday when he called into the Mike McFeely show late in the day. Kind of made Mike almost pee himself when he suddenly had to talk directly to the person he had been berating. Chicken livered liberal at his finest!!!!!!


what was he saying about the homeowner that shot?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Mike almost pee himself when he suddenly had to talk directly to the person he had been berating. Chicken livered liberal at his finest!!!!!!


I started laughing out loud at work when he called in and stopped Mike right in his tracks....



> what was he saying about the homeowner that shot?


Mike was basically making fun of his marksmanship and use of a gun. Then back stepped when the home owner called in.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I know the guy pretty well that fired a shot at the intruder in West Fargo. Years ago I ran with him when were single doing the bar scene. I will say that he is not the type that is assertive or looks for trouble, but he is the type that will defend his family. Only negative I can say about him is that it sounds like he is as accurate with a handgun as I am !!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I felt bad for the home owner! I would have done the same thing!
I was really unimpressed with Mike and his manner in which he was talking about the incident!

Then again I don't know when he has impressed me!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> What are the odds that the intruder would have froze dead in his tracks if the guy would have said,
> 
> "FREEZE! Or I will be forced to shoot!"
> 
> ...and then subdued him while he waited for the cops to arrive?


What are the odds that by yelling "Freeze....." the intruder now feels threatened and takes out his gun and shoots you? Even if it is 1/100, I am not going to risk those odds considering the guy is in my house.

To me it is simple, if you choose to burglarize/intrude into someone else's house, don't be surprised when someone attempts to harm you.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My plan if it should happen may be poor to some, but my intentions if it should happen are to aim and then ask "identify yourself?". The response and actions from that question will determine the outcome.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Shoot first ask questions later, if i come out of the bedroom after relations with the old lady and you are standing in my living room you will be shot. I will not lose sleep over it and will most likley enjoy telling the story about how i had to mop up all the blood after some moron broke into the wrong house.

Anyone who walks into my home uninvited is a threat and will be treated as such, and i will hit you. I will not fire a shot to scare you off, i will fire a shot to hit you. Maybe 3 or 4. This is North Dakota, we may be small and out of the media but you will get shot just as fast here as you will in Texas, so go back to where you came from.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I agree with all you city folks about shooting intruders, you should all get together and practice marksmanship with your preferred weapons and make some kind of sticker for your doors that you belong to a home protection club and will shoot strangers in your own homes.

But out here in the country we have to be careful it isn't the neighbor just to drunk to drive and ditched it or something. I have woke up to people on my couch I didn't hear enter my house. In the winter we have unwritten rules about entering homes to save our lives if stranded. We always raise enough hell to wake up whoever is in the house when we get a little buzzed. There is quite a bit to consider in the split second we have to decide to shoot or get shot. :sniper:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Just like with hunting, engage your target after you identify it. In this case, friend or foe. I would not go all Jesse James on an entity I see in my home until I know that it doesn't belong there. I am sure that most of us would follow this rule because of the above mentioned scenario.

But I will guarantee this, if I do engage, it will be because I heard him say 'he was going to kill me' and that I feared for my life and the lives of my family. There would be no rebuttal either


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

MSG Rude,

Agree 100%


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

buckseye said:


> I agree with all you city folks about shooting intruders, you should all get together and practice marksmanship with your preferred weapons and make some kind of sticker for your doors that you belong to a home protection club and will shoot strangers in your own homes.
> 
> But out here in the country we have to be careful it isn't the neighbor just to drunk to drive and ditched it or something. I have woke up to people on my couch I didn't hear enter my house. In the winter we have unwritten rules about entering homes to save our lives if stranded. We always raise enough hell to wake up whoever is in the house when we get a little buzzed. There is quite a bit to consider in the split second we have to decide to shoot or get shot. :sniper:


Yeah you there country folk sure do have to be careful ya don't go shootin' da neighbor, we big city slickers got no idea what we're doin' we just start-a-blazin' at any ol' bump in the night. :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Ignorance is bliss to some!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

You should determine if it's a friend or foe before shooting. I have a couple of examples.
1. I'm a sound sleeper and my ol lady elbowed me hard two or three times one night to wake me up, and I finally could hear her say "There's a man standing at the foot of our bed!" I could see the outline of a man with a baseball cap on standing there. He came around the bed and tried to lay down next to me. I elbowed him hard and threw him off the bed and he whacked his head on the nightstand falling to the floor. He then said "That wasn't very nice, and started singing "Who's your daddy"". I recognized the voice as a buddy who lives a block to the West of me (we live in a rural subdivision with large lots). He was on his way home from dart league and was full. If I would have had my 9mm in a mattress holster or nightstand he may have been dead today and I would have had to live with that the rest of my life. He is a great guy, but has always been a prankster. My labrador didn't bother him as he knew him and our doors were unlocked. That was very scary waking up and seeing the outline of someone standing there in the dark! 
2. A drunk college student this summer in Brookings got dropped off by his friends in front of his house and they drove off. He went to the door of a similar but wrong house 2 doors down from his and was attempting to get in, but the door was locked. I suppose he thought his roommates locked him out and was banging on the door and yelling when the homeowner shot and killed him through the door glass. A horrible tradegy for everyone involved.

I'm an avid hunter and not for any kind of gun control, but you should always know what and who your target is before pulling the trigger!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Over the past couple of weeks, some 30 break-in's or attempted burglaries have been reported. The Fargo police department has upped its reward to a $1,000 for information leading to the arrest and conviction of those responsible for the recent string of burglaries.

Now this isn't happeneing in the rural areas where we know most of our neighbors. It's happening in the city where most of us don't know our neighbors!

Living *IS* different from city to rural!

I have recently been the reporter of a stolen motorcycle (that was left in my backyard) and a stolen car in my parking lot!

Take it for what it's worth but the people of Fargo are under attack by thugs and burglars.

I do have to say that the 16 year old boy who got his motorcycle back was happy as hell that there are still some good people out there. He told me he worked the last 2 summers for his motorcycle.

MOB ...I am glad you didn't shoot your friend, but I sure hope you made it crystal clear that it wasn't a prank. It was tresspassing and could have been charged as so... Also the drunk college student HAD the chance to leave.....this is right out of the paper...


> Reportedly, the 28-year-old Brookings man inside the home tried telling Odens that he has the wrong house. But the man tells police that Odens didn't listen and continued to kick his way in


. 
No friend of mine would do that to me unless they wanted to get the sh!t kicked out of them, because I would have still throttle cock them. Pranks like that just aren't funny!


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Shoot the intruder!! I know I would. I'm not taking the time to ask him if he's only there for my stuff or there to harm my family. My only regret would come when I had to clean up the mess.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Sound to me like to many people are leaving their doors unlocked. Why would you do that? I never go to sleep without checking the locks first.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

HARRY2 said:


> Sound to me like to many people are leaving their doors unlocked. Why would you do that? I never go to sleep without checking the locks first.


As diligent as a person can be, sometimes a lock gets missed! The truth is that I do not have a clue as to the rise in burglary, but my gut is telling me it is somehow organized. To much stuff has been taken and not showing up in local or surrounding pawn shops.

I run a service business and go into folks homes, this rash of break ins has changed the way many people are behaving. It was not uncommon for people to leave a door open for me to return or pickup. Not anymore!

The report of mysterious disappearing items has also spiked. From past history most times those items get taken by a family member or someone allowed in the house, kids friends etc,,!

Being one of those victims this summer and having been in contact with the detectives working these, it would not surprise them to find that many of them are related to this activity!!!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Kind of a reoccuring theme with drunk idiots. If some drunk friend breaks into your house he should have his a$$ kicked repeatedly. Drunk is no excuse!!! You are drunk on the roadway, you are are a threat!!!! Why would it be any different in a house?


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

A lot of people I know in Fargo said that they have seen a dramatic rise in door to door sales people this summer. Selling everything from Cleaning Supplies to Security Systems. I wonder if this could have any correlation with the increase in break ins? Would make for some pretty ideal house scouting I would think.

Just My...
:2cents:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

SnakeyJake1 said:


> A lot of people I know in Fargo said that they have seen a dramatic rise in door to door sales people this summer. Selling everything from Cleaning Supplies to Security Systems. I wonder if this could have any correlation with the increase in break ins? Would make for some pretty ideal house scouting I would think.
> 
> Just My...
> :2cents:


We've had some break-ins around our development here outside Bismarck. It's been happening during the day, when people are at work.

So you're right, door to door salesmen are a great cover and I've wondered that myself.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

SnakeyJake1 said:


> A lot of people I know in Fargo said that they have seen a dramatic rise in door to door sales people this summer. Selling everything from Cleaning Supplies to Security Systems. I wonder if this could have any correlation with the increase in break ins? Would make for some pretty ideal house scouting I would think.
> 
> Just My...
> :2cents:


We have had a ton of people ring the door bell this summer trying to sell things. Some things you can't even imagine..... and for the first time since I can remember there were reports of a few house break ins. It is very possible they could be linked.


----------



## ECassND (Dec 28, 2008)

Jmnhunter said:


> if he was high on meth he probably wont think twice to do it again :roll:
> *shoot him then fire another shot in the ceiling as a warning shot *:lol:


LOL.....Good thinking.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> SnakeyJake1 said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people I know in Fargo said that they have seen a dramatic rise in door to door sales people this summer. Selling everything from Cleaning Supplies to Security Systems. I wonder if this could have any correlation with the increase in break ins? Would make for some pretty ideal house scouting I would think.
> ...


 Here in Jamestown also, cleaning supplies and even steaks? Like i would buy steak from a group of people riding around in a big white van. And no chance in hell if that white van was here the week before selling cleaning spray. Keep an eye on these guys.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

drjongy said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with all you city folks about shooting intruders, you should all get together and practice marksmanship with your preferred weapons and make some kind of sticker for your doors that you belong to a home protection club and will shoot strangers in your own homes.
> ...


You bummers are to serious! I was hoping you would shoot them before they get out here and become one of us!


----------



## chico1976 (Aug 11, 2009)

i'd plant two in his chest and one right below the snout just to make sure he wouln't be coming back to sue me after he healed up


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not going to make any comments that could be misconstrued as a trail of evidence of intent to harm.


----------



## duckyboy1975 (Aug 31, 2009)

drjongy said:


> Yeah you there country folk sure do have to be careful ya don't go shootin' da neighbor, we big city slickers got no idea what we're doin' we just start-a-blazin' at any ol' bump in the night. :eyeroll:


Ahaha. Funny but true.  :sniper:

________________
Maybe all one can do is hope to end up with the right regrets. - Arthur Miller
casino poker chips acura accessories xenon body kits


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

SnakeyJake1 said:


> A lot of people I know in Fargo said that they have seen a dramatic rise in door to door sales people this summer. Selling everything from Cleaning Supplies to Security Systems. I wonder if this could have any correlation with the increase in break ins? Would make for some pretty ideal house scouting I would think.
> 
> Just My...
> :2cents:


I will not let a damn person in my house unless I know who they are. We had one of those guys coming around selling steaks too. I met him at the door, blocked the opening with my body, and told him I had enough deer meat I didn't need any more steaks. I wouldn't be suprised if some of those guys are out scouting.

As far as the WF break in goes...he did the right thing by firing. The thing that ticked me off was KVLY covering the story. To me it sounded like they were almost defending the guy breaking in! They were just happy that neither person was hurt! Honestly that is about the way they said it. What the heck!? :eyeroll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I will not fire at a shadow, image or a sound; I will ask them to identify themselves and then properly respond to the sounds or responses. "Life is short, shorter for some than others."


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

To sit here and say 'I would do this...' or 'I would do that..' is all good and well but you do not know what you _will_ do in that situation until you are _in_ that situation.

To plan and to prepare is good.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> To sit here and say 'I would do this...' or 'I would do that..' is all good and well but you do not know what you _will_ do in that situation until you are _in_ that situation.
> 
> To plan and to prepare is good.


I ran like hell for cover, never had so much adrenaline running through my veins in my life!!


----------

